# New To IronMag



## Beltzie5 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey everybody giving a shout out. New to IronMag been a member for bout a month just not very active as of yet. hang on gonna get started now. Member of AM forums and Lockout Forums as well and got shipped over here to check you all out. little bout myself 50 years old and decided to revamp and start lifting for size and mass. Want to compete in future in Male Physique been lifting to stay in shape but not hard enough to bulk. Going to change all that now.


----------



## jas101 (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to the community Beltz. Good luck with your journey.


----------



## zionoir626 (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome....................


----------



## Gracieboy (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome bro I'm new to this forum also and this is by for one of the best around.


----------



## brazey (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Riles (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Ironman2001 (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome if you need anything take a look around.


----------



## Bricksquad2 (Oct 29, 2014)

1


----------



## Bricksquad2 (Oct 29, 2014)

2


----------



## Bricksquad2 (Oct 29, 2014)

3


----------



## Beltzie5 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey Everybody Thanks for the welcome making me feel at home.


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

